# Eureka MDL -advice/video/possible sale



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Last week I bought a Eureka MDL grinder on eBay from a seller many here have advised was dodgy. I took a risk but the grinder actually seems to be fine:






It's a powerful machine - grinding is very fast, the grind quality is good and the burrs seem in good condition.

My problem is - I can't get on with the doser.

Can anybody suggest a doserless mod?

Or, failing that, would anybody like to make me an offer for the grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry cant help you man, but wanted to say love the video


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Same here, love the video. What's the music?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks.

The track is, appropriately, "Grinderman" by "Grinderman" (Nick Cave's rough and dirty band).


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Grinderman are awesome. Great choice!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

MdL looks like new. Well made video as well.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Great video! Alas, I cannot help with the problem.

If you do decide to sell, I would be interested... What sort of price would you be looking for?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I will move this to the 'for sale' thread shortly.

Something more than 200 quid.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

What's up with the doser? Does it leave a tonne of grinds in it after dosing?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The doser does what dosers do. It's quite a large doser, so you need a lot of coffee in for it to function. Which is fine for a café set-up but not so good for my routine of a couple of double espressos in the morning and one after lunch.

I know some people actually like dosers because they can reduce clumping, but I'm not one of them. One the other hand, if there is an easy mod to replace the doser with a shute (can't be that hard) I would consider keeping it. The grinder itself works very well.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a doser on my Mazzer Mini, and while it's great with a little velcro fuzz attached to one of the wiper blades, it's still slightly time consuming having to clear it down entirely after every grind to reduce stale grinds. Maybe I should bump that let's-make-some-Mazzer-doserless-chutes thread.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The doser on the magnum I previously owned was great, they can function really well and sweep clean.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

grinder is still here if anyone is interested - or, alternately, has some good advice on making it home-friendly.


----------

